# Solutions for gen 2



## saffron98 (Jun 21, 2019)

No codes....was it tuned?


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

saffron98 said:


> No codes....was it tuned?


Yes


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

A couple clips on YouTube would be great! A start up, WOT, and cruzing speed!


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll see what I can do later today.


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

Here is one. Still gotta make the pipe where the cat was.


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

I am trying to have him tune out that sputter when the throttle is released. Could just be that it's cold still tho.


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

This is awesome and just what I have been waiting for since I bought this car. I am interested in doing this to mine as I can weld and make the downpipe. Any details on these items and the tuning would be greatly appreciated. PM me please. I have a 2018 with a manual trans that is at about 43,000 miles.


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I'd like to hear about power and fuel economy. How do you like it so far?

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

Right foot and new sound has affected fuel economy greatly. Power is better but havent dynoed


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Will this be available for the auto trans too?


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

Uncertain if it will work with autos. I will inquire


----------



## Skrikel (Apr 25, 2020)

Wantatune said:


> Uncertain if it will work with autos. I will inquire


Afternoon. Which tuner did you use to access the e98 ecm? I have a 2018 manual and have wanted to do a full delete since day 1 (March 2018). Any direction for tuning would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

Any updates on this? I am anxious to try to duplicate this. Did you use EFI Live to access the e98. Like Skrikel above I am looking forward to doing a full delete. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

I used a dimsport MyGenius. It was sent to me by a guy in new Zealand. I'm trying to get it on a dyno soon.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Wantatune said:


> I used a dimsport MyGenius. It was sent to me by a guy in new Zealand. I'm trying to get it on a dyno soon.


Do you have a link to where you found it? I can't seem to find anything on gen 2 tuners


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## //oilburner (Mar 9, 2019)

Wantatune said:


> Here is one. Still gotta make the pipe where the cat was.


nice - rolling coal!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

//oilburner said:


> nice - rolling coal!


Rolling coal is useless and is the biggest problem that gives diesel engine tuning a bad name. It's one thing to have a little soot out the exhaust pipe as the mixture runs rich when you hammer down, before the engine picks up with enough boost to thoroughly combust everything. It's another to purposely roll coal, which I know this engine tune isn't made to do.


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

//oilburner said:


> nice - rolling coal!


This was a video I sent to the tuner in order to have him disable the post injection. The white smoke seen is from the post injection. I have no goals of rolling coal and if I could tune all the black smoke out I would but a little is needed to assist in keeping egts low.


----------



## cbird527 (May 26, 2020)

Wantatune said:


> This was a video I sent to the tuner in order to have him disable the post injection. The white smoke seen is from the post injection. I have no goals of rolling coal and if I could tune all the black smoke out I would but a little is needed to assist in keeping egts low.


I've been waiting for this forever. Please PM me the info when you get a chance. Thanks


----------



## Jbogach (Dec 31, 2017)

Also very interested. Please pm me as well.


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I would love to know the info as well. I would love to have this done.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

Can you post or PM me the name of the company in New Zealand that does the tuning? I would love to start down this path. Thanks in advance for your help in this. Good work on starting the legwork to get these cars to run better and get better mileage.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

Just hoping for an update on this. I would love to get started making the downpipe etc before winter starts. Thanks in advance for your assistance. I will be tight lipped about who is providing the tune, etc. as I do not want anyone to get in trouble with the EPA etc. The first rule of delete school is we do not talk about delete school. This is very valuable information and it will be kept off of the forums and boards if sent in a PM. Thanks again .


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

Pm sent. Sorry for the delay


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

PM Returned. Thanks for the help. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## roballa (Aug 30, 2020)

Wantatune said:


> I used a dimsport MyGenius. It was sent to me by a guy in new Zealand. I'm trying to get it on a dyno soon.


can you pm me the info on this so i can get the tune from them please


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

A helpful hint for what it is worth in regards to this post. The top O2 sensor is a 20mm X 1.50 bung.
The exhaust thermocouples are 14mm X 1.50 bung size. A 2 1/4" V-band mates with the factory turbo
good enough to seal. 2 1/4 exhaust pipe works for the exhaust very well with a stainless flex section like the
factory unit. If one was going to replace the cat a Magnaflow 18" muffler #10425 fits nice and tucks up in the tunnel very well.


----------



## aman1up (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm also interested in this. Can you pm me as well?


----------



## aman1up (Oct 3, 2020)

[Removed duplicate post]


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

The EFI Live AutoCal V3 has had some issues linking with the E98 ECM on the Cruze. If you do a "pass though" set up on a laptop it will work. Be patient as it took us a month to figure out what was happening but I think it should be good to go now. I will post some picts of the engine bay shortly. Without mentioning any names the New Zealand folks were great to work with.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

Here are some pictures of my exhaust set up. We are trying to figure out how to turn off the DIC message. It does not give any CEL codes but the Drivers Info Center has a message that won't go away. The car runs much better. I put a bunch of heat shields around the exhaust down pipe to "cover" and shield it. It looks stockish...


----------



## Wantatune (Mar 28, 2020)

My flash came with a tune that disables the message on the DIC. Heads up the charge air pipe to the throttle body(for lack of better word) is prone to blowing off. The hood doesn't like it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

meatheadgn said:


> Here are some pictures of my exhaust set up. We are trying to figure out how to turn off the DIC message. It does not give any CEL codes but the Drivers Info Center has a message that won't go away. The car runs much better. I put a bunch of heat shields around the exhaust down pipe to "cover" and shield it. It looks stockish...
> View attachment 289155
> View attachment 289156


On the Colorado we sometimes have to do a DPF reset in Gretio. This cleared the message.

It’s random. Like 1 in 10 chance the reset is needed after tuning.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

Wantatune said:


> My flash came with a tune that disables the message on the DIC. Heads up the charge air pipe to the throttle body(for lack of better word) is prone to blowing off. The hood doesn't like it.


Thanks. I will let him know. I think they used a different programmer on yours as they used EFI live on this one.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> On the Colorado we sometimes have to do a DPF reset in Gretio. This cleared the message.
> 
> It’s random. Like 1 in 10 chance the reset is needed after tuning.


Thanks. I will let the tuner know. The EFI live with this set up may have a slight learning curve on the Cruze.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

I manually figured my fuel mileage on my last fill up. I am driving about 60-70% freeway and 30-40% urban/city. I got 55.4 mpg for the average over about 400 miles. Still happy with the car. Need the DIC message cleared still but they are working on it.
At idle it sounds stock with the 18" Magna flow and has some rumble when driving at moderate throttle levels.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

got a tune for the 1.6 in the equinox (auto trans as well) ?


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

I am not sure if they have a tune for an automatic trans car. Mine is a manual trans.


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

Finally got the DIC DEF messages cleared and it runs as it should now. I got about 60 mpg on average (mostly highway) before I put my heavy studded winter tires on. It runs much better than it did. EFI Live had some issue with the Diesel Cruze but they should have them figured out now.


----------



## Gamehunter2277 (Dec 20, 2020)

Interested in this i have a 2018 6 speed manual if you could pm info please


----------



## meatheadgn (Mar 29, 2018)

Gamehunter2277 said:


> Interested in this i have a 2018 6 speed manual if you could pm info please


PM Sent


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I’d be interested in tuning for my ‘18 diesel 6-speed manual. PM me please


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

meatheadgn said:


> Finally got the DIC DEF messages cleared and it runs as it should now. I got about 60 mpg on average (mostly highway) before I put my heavy studded winter tires on. It runs much better than it did. EFI Live had some issue with the Diesel Cruze but they should have them figured out now.


Hey this is really exciting. I just shot ya a PM


----------



## Astra OPC (Sep 4, 2021)

Can you please forward me the tune contact also did you ever find out if it works for auto cars? Thanks


----------



## HuggyBear (Nov 15, 2021)

Ive been looking all over for this info  If this is still a thing PM please!


----------

